# GTechinq C5



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

I've just got some of the above for my new wheels. What process would people recommend for applying? I've always used Poorboys before but fancied a change.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

I used C5 for the first time the weekend before last. Washed with Bilberry, rinsed, a good going over with CarPro Trix, rinsed and left to dry in the sun. Clayed with Megs Clay Kit and wiped over with 50/50 IPA and water. I applied C5 with a make up pad to the whole wheel - careful not to over apply, a little goes a long way - then buffed up with a microfibre. 

I just did a single coat, as I only had the 15ml bottle; 30ml would easily cover 2 coats (front and back) on up to 18" wheels IMO.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Just used this stuff my self and it's pretty easy to use just make sure you get the wheel perfect when prepping, as above I gave the wheel a thorough clean and de con using the like of iron x, clay bar, panel wipes ect. 

C5 is easy to use under the right lighting you'll see where you have been and it does go a long way, on my 18 wheels I could do the fronts in 2 go's topping the applicator up half way through. Don't buff the wheel after just wipe away excess you don't want to buff it all off. 

Make sure after application the wheel is dry for 12 hours I managed to use a smal bottle for 4 wheels and my callipers withasmall amount left. You only need 1 coat as well they recommend not doing 2.

If you tap C5 application in to YouTube they've made a tutorial on how to do it


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Would you recommend putting anything on top of the C5 such as poorboys etc?


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Jb40k said:


> I used C5 for the first time the weekend before last. Washed with Bilberry, rinsed, a good going over with CarPro Trix, rinsed and left to dry in the sun. Clayed with Megs Clay Kit and wiped over with 50/50 IPA and water.


Hi need to show my lack of knowledge, where would you get IPA from?


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

AlbaLife said:


> Hi need to show my lack of knowledge, where would you get IPA from?


No worries, I've had it from Maplins before now, it's on the shelf as isopropyl alcohol; some supermarkets also carry it in the tech department as a cleaner and you may be able to find it as rubbing alcohol in Boots.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

MINI William said:


> Would you recommend putting anything on top of the C5 such as poorboys etc?


I wouldnt bother adding the poorboys on, ive had some on one of my cars and sold it before had chance to see just how long it lasts, I believe its one of the most durable coatings so the poorboys just wont be needed.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> I wouldnt bother adding the poorboys on, ive had some on one of my cars and sold it before had chance to see just how long it lasts, I believe its one of the most durable coatings so the poorboys just wont be needed.


Perfect thanks. Totally new to the GTechinq way of things. It went on really easy and as above just a quick going over with a microfibres to get any excess off. It's stange using so little


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

MINI William said:


> Perfect thanks. Totally new to the GTechinq way of things. It went on really easy and as above just a quick going over with a microfibres to get any excess off. It's stange using so little


Ive just checked the gtechniq guide section and you can top it with C2V3 if you have any but need to allow curing time first. not essential mind


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Although my C5 is working perfectly (only 9 weeks in) I always top mine with a spray sealant just to give it that extra little bit of bling, I also find that it doesn't bead that well. Probably why Gtech top everything with EXO so a little topper doesn't hurt. 
Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

You're right Gonz.
It doesn't bead amazingly after a while, but I've said it a billion times before, and people will be bored of me saying it, C5 is brilliantly durable.
Getting on for 8 months (7k miles) now, and my wheels are still perfect.

Shampoo and wheel woolies, job done

Like you, I top up with C2v3, think Ive only topped up 3 times though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It doesn't necessarily bead as well but it sure sheets the water off very well. I can get at least 18 months from C5 but nearer 2 years.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

James_R said:


> You're right Gonz.
> It doesn't bead amazingly after a while, but I've said it a billion times before, and people will be bored of me saying it, C5 is brilliantly durable.
> Getting on for 8 months (7k miles) now, and my wheels are still perfect.
> 
> ...


Im very impressed even tho it's only been a few months, I was using poorboys which I loved because of the beautiful finish it left but after 3 months it was proper dead and I just don't have the time to do a complete decon and seal ever 3 months. 
Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> It doesn't necessarily bead as well but it sure sheets the water off very well. I can get at least 18 months from C5 but nearer 2 years.


That's good to here, my plan will be to remove once a year and reapply. I want to give dodo's wheel sealant a go when they release the 30ml bottle to bring the cost down lower than C5's. Although I am currently very happy with the C5 
Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Cleaning and sealing wheels is my least favourite job so for me Gtechniq is a godsend


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Cleaning and sealing wheels is my least favourite job so for me Gtechniq is a godsend


Me in action.







Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Gonz.
I've got machined faces and anthracite barrels.
Spent a few quid on them and best thing I did was buy C5.

Best money I have spent on any car product to date i reckon.


----------



## DME (Jul 9, 2015)

I used it for the first time a month ago on the new alloys for my Westfield; the dust that comes off the racing pads is nasty stuff, seems much harsher than regular pads and will soon permanently mark powder coat or two pack. The C5 seems to be doing a fantastic job so far of providing a barrier, whereas before my old alloys always needed a real scrub with fairly caustic chemicals, the new set up just seems to just wipe off.

Oh and I've overcoated it with C2v3 which just adds to the gloss and gives a nice psychological effect when cleaning them of , er "slipiness?" (Bit like you get with a well waxed surface, but more so!)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good to hear mate, it's funny stuff I didn't think it would be as good as it is. I still think I'm going to get the wheel cleaner out but after a snow foam I'm left with an almost clean wheel just a basic wash and back to looking new. 

Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

9 months of C5 for me and the wheels are still perfect.

Not even used any wheel cleaner since I put them on.
Just not required.

I've got a new bottle on the shelf waiting to go on after I've cleaned up the black MINI wheels.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 is brilliant and lasts at least 18 months on my alloys.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Stupid question - how do you know whenever the protection from C5 is running out? I have it on my winter alloys and summer alloys and love the stuff (topped up with c2v3) but I am unsure as to when I should reapply.

Will I just notice brake dust sticking to them again?

Also - to top up the c2v3 I assume people just give the alloys a standard shampoo and then dry and apply c2v3?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Starfox said:


> Stupid question - how do you know whenever the protection from C5 is running out? I have it on my winter alloys and summer alloys and love the stuff (topped up with c2v3) but I am unsure as to when I should reapply.
> 
> Will I just notice brake dust sticking to them again?
> 
> Also - to top up the c2v3 I assume people just give the alloys a standard shampoo and then dry and apply c2v3?


Yep brake dust will stick.

Shampoo and apply c2v3 - easy. :thumb:


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 19, 2015)

I just bought some C5 and i will be putting it on my summer wheels, the summer here in Iceland lasts for about 3-4 months and then my wheels will be back in storage. Do you think that i will have to re-apply C5 every year to keep the protection solid?

Cheers in Advance!


----------

